# Pulse 80w



## Noobvapester (12/3/18)

Hi
I am very interested in pre ordering the mod. What legit sites can i use ? And how does the pre order work if the price to sell has not been set


----------



## Downtown Vapoury (12/3/18)

Noobvapester said:


> Hi
> I am very interested in pre ordering the mod. What legit sites can i use ? And how does the pre order work if the price to sell has not been set


You would be given an estimate or region the price will fall in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Noobvapester (13/3/18)

Will i be reimbursed if price is less


----------



## Zack (13/3/18)

Try this site, i've had no issues: 

https://www.elegomall.com/product/vandy-vape-pulse-bf-80w-box-mod-with-gene-chip.html

You should consider a group buy for this item, pulse with gene chip, its a winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/3/18)

Most pre-orders give you a fixed price. Presume they have negotiated with the manufacturer beforehand and currency fluctuations are catered for in the profit margin.


----------



## Rafique (13/3/18)

Just wait abit, I'm sure vendors Will be bringing these in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Noobvapester (13/3/18)

Andre said:


> Most pre-orders give you a fixed price. Presume they have negotiated with the manufacturer beforehand and currency fluctuations are catered for in the profit margin.


So i could end up paying more? Guess best to wait for it to arrive in sa

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (13/3/18)

Noobvapester said:


> So i could end up paying more? Guess best to wait for it to arrive in sa


Well, if you account for VAT and Custom duties, warranty difficulties and the very long wait (up to 3 months), local certainly is cheaper. Everyone will be vaping on theirs whilst you are still waiting on yours. You could use an international courier, but then it will certainly be more expensive than buying local.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Downtown Vapoury (13/3/18)

Noobvapester said:


> Will i be reimbursed if price is less


Yes definately

Reactions: Like 1


----------

